# HO race in Rockford, Illinois



## Post442 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to Hobby Talk, but have been racing HO slot cars since the sixties. Our club, HO Racers of Rockford, will start it's 34th season tomorrow, Nov 9th. The track is located at 2230 7th Ave in Rockford. It's the Park Ave Limo office.There's a Walgreen's on the corner of 7th Ave and 20th Street. Practice starts at 10 with racing at 12:30. This track was used for the 1982 HOPRA Nationals, that our club hosted. We race HOPRA style magnet cars. Everyone is welcome. 815-229-5467.

Doug,
Roscoe, IL


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Its been a long time doug .Hows claude and dave ,funk,morgan , and dick&BARRY. hOPE ALL ARE WELL . Al Thurman Qweencreek AZ


----------



## Post442 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Al,
It has been a long time. Everyone but Morgan is still racing. I don't make too many HOPRA races anymore, but I am planning on going to DeRosa's next month. I retired last June after 35 years at the same place. Claude, Dick, and I still make it to Road America a few times a season and Dick races Datsuns, mostly at Blackhawk Farms. Barry is married and has a family, twins and triplets!! I think he may bring them all to the race tomorrow. How are things with you? Any HO racing in Phoenix?

Doug


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

This is like a reunion!!! Doug, Fast Al........Man, I miss some of the great racing we did in the Midwest. I went to a NC event today at Lewis Wuori's and we had a rather low turnout. Tom Bowman, Lewis Wuori, Don Pope, Ron Brna, and I did have a great time racing. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## ltrdude (Jul 2, 2006)

*reunion*

Whats up guys,John Mullen here.Bob I remember a race on your oval in 
Indiana.How long ago was that??Its good to see everyone still racing,I saw Al in Millwaukee.Hope to see all you guys at a race soon.JOHN


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Its so great hearing from old freinds Keep in mind if you have some time to get away come down jan17 for my race and visit the barretjackson auction too. Every car nut needs to experience this event once in a life .Spead the good word howdy to the whole gang Al.Thurman


----------

